# When to switch from puppy to adult formula?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't think you will find much on concensus here but when I brought Oakly home at 7 weeks he was already on adult food and I kept him on it as the breeder felt the adult food would slow the growth and make for better bone development. Oakly switched from 3x to 2x at about 6 months.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I switched Bama over to adult food when he was around 5-6 months old. My breeder recommended it.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we got young Bridger at 6 months & he was eating puppy food -- -after reading many, many opinions we opted to go adult


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

2x's a day around 5 months. They usually will stop eating the midday meal and then you will know


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

around 5 months. They usually will stop the midday meal and you will know.


----------



## bluetou (Oct 13, 2008)

i have never heard of switching over to adult food when they are this young? why is this? 
I am new to the boards, which means I am a PROUD owner of a beautiful female golden Maggie.
Although I am not new to the golden breed, as we did have two amazing Golden Retrievers, My puppy years are so far in the past I can not remember a darn thing.

I would love to hear both sides of this issue ...I want to do what is best for Maggie. She is a large for her size (4 months), she was the largest in the litter.

I see some say that the puppies will eventually go down to two meals...wow, my dog eats like there is no next meal coming, this will totally surprise me if she can go skipping a middle meal. She scares me when she eats, she inhales it...I always worry of bloat.

Ok, getting off subject, sorry. If I switch to an adult food, would CAnidae (spelling may be wrong) a good choice, as they do not make specific categories of dog food, one food feeds all. 

Thanks, 
Peace,
Tanya and puppy dog Maggie

ps...i am trying to figure out how to do pictures....but still trying to figure this out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I switched over to the adult food because I didnt want him to grow to fast. They say that they can grow to fast on puppy food which can cause problems for their hips,legs, etc. Around that same time, I switched to feeding him twice a day. He just didnt really seem to interested in the noon feeding. 
We did use Canidae for one bag and then found some nasty worms in it, so switched to natural balance for Beau and Shelby. Bama eats ProPlan shredded beef. He loves it. Also Beau's poop was very soft on the Canidae.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bluetou said:


> i have never heard of switching over to adult food when they are this young? why is this?
> I am new to the boards, which means I am a PROUD owner of a beautiful female golden Maggie.
> Although I am not new to the golden breed, as we did have two amazing Golden Retrievers, My puppy years are so far in the past I can not remember a darn thing.
> 
> ...


If you use the new Canidae watch .... I had mine on it and we had an horrible time.....2 had ear infections , 1 with hot spots, and another one chewing her paws raw. and none of them ever had a problem till the new food came out.


----------



## bluetou (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the Candidae, so do you mind suggesting some adult dog food names for me? I would apprecaite this? And when do you suggest the slow transition to adult dog food. Maggie is four months....when did you start?
Thank you.
Kind regards,
Peace.
Tanya, proud owner of Maggie (aka magpie)


----------

